# Speaker Replacement for '57 Champ



## bigskizzy (Oct 29, 2017)

A couple years ago I was given a '57 Champ (6" speaker) that my in-laws had sitting in their attic for years. I had some work done on it to replace caps, transistors, add a three-prong power cord, etc. Fast-forward a couple years, and the stock speaker is starting to fart out and I'd like to replace it before it blows.

Disclaimer: I know very little when it comes to speakers, etc. What would be a recommendation for a good replacement speaker? I'm not sure what I'm looking for in terms of ohms, etc., and I didn't note any information on the original speaker nor have I taken it out yet.

Also, as I'm not really worried about resale value since it was a gift, would having some work done on it to allow for an 8" speaker improve the tone greatly or is it not worth it?

Thanks!

https://image.ibb.co/iWPrnb/IMG_20171104_211022.jpg


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Have you ever thought of using the existing combo amp like a head by bypassing the 6" speaker and plugging it directly into a 1 x 12" (or similar) cab? It is certainly *VERY* "worth it" IMO

Where are you located?

QComponents in Waterloo has a huge assortment of speakers and are very knowledgeable.
Talk to Terry, the owner.
Guitar Speakers

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bigskizzy (Oct 29, 2017)

Funny enough, I'm located in KW so that's perfect.

Also, I didn't know you could do that with older amps (I've just gotten back into guitar over the past year or so and am a huge newbie when it comes to gear). How does that work? That might be a perfect solution.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do the 2 wires from the existing speaker go directly from the speaker into the metal chassis of the amp OR are they terminated by a plug (1/4 inch) that plugs into the chassis?

A close up pic of the back of the amp would help.

I have done a lot of this sort of stuff and have a 1 x 12 cab if you want to try it out at my place. 

I'm going to assume you have an 8 ohm (impedance) speaker. I can measure that for you. It isn't critical, it is just my preference to match impedances. Maybe another forum member will confirm the impedance if they are sure of it.

BTW...There are many members of this form locally (i.e., K-W, Guelph, Cambridge).


----------



## bigskizzy (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the offer! I may have to take you up on that in the new year; admittedly, I didn't realize that 1x12 cabs could be $300+ so I'll have to see how much damage I've incurred after the holidays are over.

As requested, here's a picture of the back of the amp (sorry, always seem to have issues with posting images on this site):









amp

Also, one more question for you: I just bought a used Les Paul a month or so ago that could use a setup, any preference for techs in the area? I usually go to Bob's but wasn't sure if there was anyone better.

Thanks again!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Ain't worth it man, you should just sell it (to me). Seriously though, I have a scumback in my 61 Princeton. Not sure if they come in a 6 inch but it sounds great to me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pic. Very helpful.

It appears from the pic that this is how the speaker connects t0 the amp. I would need to see it to be 100% sure.











1 x 12 cabs or old combo amp 'housings' come up on this forum and on Kijiji. 
For example... 112 (1x12) speaker cabinet (cab) | Amps & Pedals | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
Personally, I wouldn't rush to buy a new one. We can talk about it more if you want me to make an interface for a cab and try my 1 x 12.

I would go to Ryan at Bob's or Mike at Sherwood for a setup. It would be good to gradually learn some basic 'setup' skills so that you can adjust your own guitar.

Do you know how to use the conversation/private message system here in the forum? We could use that to work out the details of making the 'interface' and trying my cab.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Amazing looking little amp!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BTW..Have you seen this?
*Fender 57 Custom Champ Amplifier*

*Your Price: $1,349.99 CDN

Currently available through Long & McQuade
Fender Musical Instruments - 57 Custom Champ Amplifier*


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Take the amp & guitar to Rob Fowler of Classic Amps in Cambridge. He is/was the tech at L&M’s Waterloo store & is an expert on vintage amps.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

You could consider getting a custom cab built with say a 10" or 12" speaker, move the amp chassis to the new cab to play it. It'll sound a lot better and saves the old box from abuse and mods, it will still be original if you or anyone cares about that down the road. Who knows where the vintage market's gonna go? You may regret messing with it. Or not. Who knows?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> ... saves the old box from abuse and mods


The only "mod" I will consider doing for the OP is to unplug the existing speaker and connect the amp to a 1 x 12" for him to hear. This will be a temporary connection.
I fully understand that this amp is vintage and valuable.

@bigskizzy ...see this link Fender Amp Parts - Fender Plugs & Speaker Wiring

I want to make up one of these with a 1/4 ' plug on he spade connector end to use the amp with my cab...









Does anyone have one of these vintage plugs? 









Cheers

Dave


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

greco said:


> The only "mod" I will consider doing for the OP is to unplug the existing speaker and connect the amp to a 1 x 12" for him to hear. This will be a temporary connection.
> I fully understand that this amp is vintage and valuable.
> 
> @bigskizzy ...see this link Fender Amp Parts - Fender Plugs & Speaker Wiring
> ...


Yes, I get that. It's a great way to test out the possibilitie and potential of that amp without hurting it. I guess it depends on the OP's long-term needs. If he never goes out, that's a great solution. If he does, I'd look for a 'sacrificial cab' to take out.

And those are just standard RCA plugs. Switchcraft (among others) make high quality solder-able versions (all metal). That's what I'd go for.

And good on ya for helping him see what that cool little amp can do, Dave!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Yes, I get that. It's a great way to test out the possibilitie and potential of that amp without hurting it. I guess it depends on the OP's long-term needs. If he never goes out, that's a great solution. If he does, I'd look for a 'sacrificial cab' to take out.
> 
> And those are just standard RCA plugs. Switchcraft (among others) make high quality solder-able versions (all metal). That's what I'd go for.
> 
> And good on ya for helping him see what that cool little amp can do, Dave!


I will be talking to the OP about options he might like to consider. He knows someone who is a woodworker and we have QComponents for all types of speakers and hardware locally in Waterloo.

I have some solderable RCA plugs that were given to me on high end stereo cables. 

I am really excited about hearing this amp!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The prototype interface hot off the soldering iron. 4 feet long, 16 gauge .


----------



## bigskizzy (Oct 29, 2017)

Glad I made this post--looking forward to meeting up with Dave and seeing how this works out!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It should be fun! 

I'm looking forward to it also.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

greco said:


> I'm going to assume you have an 8 ohm (impedance) speaker. I can measure that for you. It isn't critical, it is just my preference to match impedances. Maybe another forum member will confirm the impedance if they are sure of it.


Champs use 4 ohm speakers. I wouldn't worry about the mismatch, and by all means, try it with what you have. Even a 4x12 if you can just so you know what it can do.
But being only a 5W amp, if you want to squeeze all the volume you can out of it, use a 4 ohm load. It will deliver a little less power into 8ohms, probably not all that noticeable, but just something to be aware of if you want the clean volume. If you like the dirt, you might even like the earlier breakup into 8 ohms better.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Champs use 4 ohm speakers.


Thanks... I read this on a website.


----------

